# Caue, Oak and Dads New Camera



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Those are great shots.....the first one is amazing!! Such handsome boys....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVE the pictures! That first one made me laugh out loud!! They look like they're having a BLAST!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Those pictures are awesome! I especially love the first one! They are two gorgeous dogs!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy moly they are beautiful!!! I just love the first one, with the flying ears. hahahaha

Beautiful crew..nothing more beautiful than a golden in the snow.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome! Oakley is flying in the first one!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG! That first picture is priceless, I love it! Pure joy on their faces.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

A few good ones ? These photos are excellent ! That 50d is a great camera. More photos please


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the first one, Oak looks like a rabbit...love it!


----------



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome! What kind of camera?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Packleader said:


> Awesome! What kind of camera?


It's a Canon EOS 50D with a 18-200mm IS lens. I'm new to digital SLRs and have a ton to learn. I've had film SLRs in the past so some of the terminology is familiar. Right now I'm using the "Sports Mode" on the camera to catch these guys in action.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great photos Rob, bet you are pleased with your new camera,so much fun in the snow!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

superb Rob, and like everybody that first one is really good, and I like the last one too


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

SUPERDOGS!!!! I love that first picture but they are all great. Looks like they love your new camera just as much as you do. They are giving you some great poses.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, that 1st pic, wow! Hehe, I see the bare shadow of your head in the forefront, so I know they were in close proximity to you, I have to ask, did you remain standing, lol?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I love that you caught them flying in that first picture. They look sooooo happy and free.

And #2 I love the "Yes, we are not doing a thing" look.

A very cute pair.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

From the looks of the shadow of your head...You got Smashed By Flying Beasts! Or did they veer off?  Happy Dogs, Happy Rob! I can see you just Grinnig at those Wild Boys!


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

The first one looks like it can be a movie cover. Brilliant photos.

PS: Nice camera and lens! If you are interested in learning more about photography, this book is really good. Im still an amerture myself but this book has really taught me what goes into the creation of the type of shot you are looking for. Sorry, Im not trying to advertise or anything. Just thought you might be interested. 

http://www.amazon.ca/Betterphoto-Gu...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1263144240&sr=8-1


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Freaking Amazing Rob!!!!! These photos just make these two come to life!!!!!

That first one.............OMG WOW!


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

That first one looks like they are flying, both in the air at once. Great action!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Rob!! The boys look so beautiful....or should I say Handsome!! What a beautiful day for pictures. I really need to take some new pictures of my guys too! I am sure you are loving your new camera! I am TERRIBLE....bought some other lens for my Cannon XTi, but have never taken them out of the box!  I really need to learn to do more with my camera!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

THOSE ARE AMAZING!!! I love them LOL, especially the first one, I can just feel the action in it, like I am about to be trampled (by a pair of big bunnies LOL)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

woohoo,great shots! Keep them coming!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

I just love these shots! I can't wait to get a camera. I feel like we are missing out on shots of our darling Jupiter...although some friends have kindly taken photos for us and we have some that we have taken with our phone cameras.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are awesome! I LOVE the first shot!  Goofy boys! Keep them coming! :wave:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am in love with your new camera!  The first pic is fantastic!!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whoa are they having a great time or what!! Great pictures.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome!! I can never tire looking at golden pictures. Keep em' coming! LOVE, LOVE the first photo!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! LOVE the first one!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent pics Rob! I am just learning how to take my DSLR off manual )


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I am a bit behind commenting on all these pictures, but I love that first one! It needs to be framed. Such happy faces!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Love the first shot ! It's great !


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Those are fantastic photos, Rob! I just LOVE that first one of Oak in mid air! 

I really need to get one of those cameras. Maybe tax refund time....:crossfing


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Rob, your pictures with your new camera have made me decide that I NEED a DSLR!!!! I love photography so much and really think that I need one...Christmas just passed...my birthday isn't until August...we're trying to save for a house at the moment...going to need to REALLY sell this one to Kev


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I love their smiles in the top one.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the top one.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Those pictures just made my day, thank you for posting! They are so beautiful goldens are simply the best


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I can feel the happiness and energy from all the pictures. They look really great!


----------

